# Olympic Sailing



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

I have been poking around and I am sure outside of the US there will be better coverage but, here in the USA there will be NO Olympic sailing covered on television... Apparently NBC doesn't think it can fit it in with only 5 networks covering the Olympics. I guess all those synchronized swimming fans are lucky... Anyway, You can watch it streaming live though. So here is the links for Olympic sailing.

Schedule Link

Live Streaming Link (NBC Sailing Page)


----------



## sailor333 (Jul 30, 2012)

im going to watch it live, this week


----------

